# Kim's Magic Pop



## forty_caliber (Jun 26, 2011)

During our trip to the grocery store today, we saw a machine called Kim's Magic Pop.  It was about twice the size of a KA mixer with a big hopper on top.  In the middle were hot flat irons.  A batter mixture was extruded between the plates and when it was done it shot out of the front of the machine like a frisbee with a loud popping sound.  They are light with a texture is between a pancake and a rice cake.  We bought a dozen for $3.  

Has anyone seen one of these in action?  BTW they are great with Nutella as a snack.

.40


----------



## buckytom (Jun 27, 2011)

i've seen them in korean markets, and at the chusok festival in the fall.

and yes, tbey're cool to watch, tasty, and healthy.

i wonder if kim is a korean brand name?

nutella sounds good, btw!  thanks, 40.


----------

